# You gotta be kidding me !



## Pallet Pete (Dec 7, 2012)

Cmon now half a super cedar to get a fire going I think I got a dud !   The air is so wet today I had to use half of a super cedar insted of 1/6 of one. I just wasted 0.41583333333 cents whats this world coming to 

Pete


----------



## corey21 (Dec 7, 2012)

I had a hard time lighting my fire this morning but is a LOT of fog outside.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 7, 2012)

We have had rain all night so I opened the stove and could here tink tink tink on the chimney cap. I was not home last night to get it going and sooooo I committed a crime and let the darn thing go cold  It is usually easy to get it going again but 3/6 or 1/2 or 0.41583333333 of a super cedar later it finally lit off. This is one of the few days a year where the air is so heavy and there is no wind that it is a pain to get it to take off again.

Pete


----------



## corey21 (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought it was just me today.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 7, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I thought it was just me today.


 
Nope the weather is definitely overcast here ! I must admit though once the stove is going then it is nice to look out and think about being warm while it is cold and wet outside.

Pete


----------



## John_M (Dec 7, 2012)

No atmospheric problems at my house in central NYstate. Fire started enthusiastically this morning. House is warm and cozy with two large maple splits "sucking" outside air through the OAK and doing what seasoned maple should be doing this time of year. Spectrum's draft is open just enough to create suspended, dancing flames in the firebox. A very slight smell of burning wood is evident through the slightly open widow behind the stove.  

Across the street, three Amish men are doing much selective logging and using four horses to move logs. Fascinating viewing. Wish the world were at peace but it has chosen a different path. Thankfully, here at my house, all is well!

Good luck, best wishes, and happy holidays.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 7, 2012)

I just want to know where in the hell is the winter weather at?  It's more like early October out in our neck of the woods.  And it's pizzing me off, because I'm at the locust and oak in my stack and I refuse to waste it on 40 and 50 degree days....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I just want to know where in the hell is the winter weather at? It's more like early October out in our neck of the woods. And it's pizzing me off, because I'm at the locust and oak in my stack and I refuse to waste it on 40 and 50 degree days....


 
Dang right Scotty ! I want the dang winter to show up this year !

Pete


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2012)

55 on Monday here. i cant run my stove at all with these kind of temps even on cloudy days with no help from the solar.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 7, 2012)

They are calling for high's in the 60's today i did not put my wood in the stove after getting it to 500.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 7, 2012)

I hate days like that. Especially when you are running more than one stove. You end up pacing back an forth throughout the house checking to see if any of the stoves have caught.

Today seems a little sluggish, but the 30 picked up pretty well. The Defiant is a little more sluggish, but nothing too annoying. The Heritage would give me fits getting up to temp in weather like this at times.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2012)

Luckily for me i can run the stove at work,Its always cold there with no solar and no insulation(yet). So i can get my wood fix anyway. Cheers


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 7, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I hate days like that. Especially when you are running more than one stove. You end up pacing back an forth throughout the house checking to see if any of the stoves have caught.
> 
> Today seems a little sluggish, but the 30 picked up pretty well. The Defiant is a little more sluggish, but nothing too annoying. The Heritage would give me fits getting up to temp in weather like this at times.


 
It is tough convince myself its worth the hassle on mornings like this but then it gets warm inside. 

Pete


----------



## jwoair23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I just want to know where in the hell is the winter weather at? It's more like early October out in our neck of the woods. And it's pizzing me off, because I'm at the locust and oak in my stack and I refuse to waste it on 40 and 50 degree days....


Its funny you say that, I have about a 1/2 cord left before I hit 100% locust for the rest of winter, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I just want to know where in the hell is the winter weather at? It's more like early October out in our neck of the woods. And it's pizzing me off, because I'm at the locust and oak in my stack and I refuse to waste it on 40 and 50 degree days....


I've learned that October through mid-December is not an indicator of how winter will go in PA.

Also, November was colder than usual for the most part in my area. December has been really mild, though.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't like this weather either but also don't use a half of a super cedar.... Am I going to have to come over there Pete?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 7, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I don't like this weather either but also don't use a half of a super cedar.... Am I going to have to come over there Pete?


 
Umm yes that would be cool ! I have not been yelled at by you yet so I guess this could be a first !  

Pete


----------



## Jasper 83 (Dec 7, 2012)

This east coast weather sucks. Was so hot here this summer I am ready for some cold outside and toasty inside. Instead I got the heat pump thermostat set on 70 and it aint been on since I got home from work at 1:30. On the plus side, if its stays like this my woodpile will not need much replacement and Ill have some 3 yr old wood next winter, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 7, 2012)

I spent today moving firewood it was wet & cold ! When we got home I walked in the house and felt so good warm and dry. I guess the 1/2 super cedar was worth it.

Pete


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 7, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I spent today moving firewood it was wet & cold ! When we got home I walked in the house and felt so good warm and dry. I guess the 1/2 super cedar was worth it.
> 
> Pete


I take that to mean the trip to Jerry's went well?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 8, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> I take that to mean the trip to Jerry's went well?



Overall yes we got a lot moved ! Now I just have to stack it all nicely to please my ocd. Jerry was not there so I have to let him know we left a small rut between the barn and shed on the way to the farm road. It was so soft right there the s10 almost did not make it out lol. Hopefully it is not a big deal but I will go out and fix it if he wants me to.

Pete


----------



## Jasper 83 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well ive officially been burning for over 18 straigh hrs for the first time all year. Might even make it to 24 and beyond. So much nicer not havin to do a cold start every time you bring wood in


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 22, 2012)

Today is the first time i can run the stove a little higher than the lowest setting,but its getting mighty warm in here,soon be turning it back to minimum setting. Its 32 outside with a strong wind. 84 at my computer workstation in man cave.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I just want to know where in the hell is the winter weather at? It's more like early October out in our neck of the woods. And it's pizzing me off, because I'm at the locust and oak in my stack and I refuse to waste it on 40 and 50 degree days....


It's been cold in northern ny since October (compared to last year) I hear bogydave is clearing a lot for you, that should be cold enough for ya!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 22, 2012)

zap said:


> It's been cold in northern ny since October (compared to last year) I hear bogydave is clearing a lot for you, that should be cold enough for ya!


 I'd move up there in a heartbeat.......it's the "Boss" that has a problem with moving up there!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'd move up there in a heartbeat.......it's the "Boss" that has a problem with moving up there!


Yea you always have to clear those decisions with management.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 23, 2012)

Havent used any Super Cedars in about a month,normally break each one in 4 or 6 pieces.Bought a box of 100 unwrapped in Spring 2011,probably have 75 left.Have a surplus of dead mulberry/walnut/elm twigs,green juniper branches/prunings & about 2 1/2 bushels of coarse shavings/noodles I want to use up first.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 23, 2012)

Sunny today,Sun will provide all the BTUs i need, cant run the wood stove today 75 in LR and heat off. Rain and snow tomorrow so ill bring in some wood today.


----------



## rideau (Dec 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I just want to know where in the hell is the winter weather at? It's more like early October out in our neck of the woods. And it's pizzing me off, because I'm at the locust and oak in my stack and I refuse to waste it on 40 and 50 degree days....


 Bring some wood and come visit at the lake...snow and chill.  calling for 12 below C. We can add your locust and oak to the ironwood and test the PH.... Seriously, hope you have a white Christmas.


----------

